# pygmy goats



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi peeps!
I am interested in raising pygmies for 4h. What are the requirements for housing them, is it true that they can't be kept in rain? How big of a space should i have for 2 does, and what do they like to play on? Can they survive wisconsin winters or do they need a coat on or something lol? For 4h showing can I wear bootcut jeans, my western boots, and my clubs 4h shirt?  I also need to find a pygmy goat breeder in wisconsin.



thank you!


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 2, 2011)

how would i use this thing?? http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=SAN-G1&cn=33083


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a thread with a bunch of 4-H people on it. It would be a great thread for you to ask a your 4-H specific questions.



You definitely need some type of shelter for your pygmies.  It can be a large doghouse.  Do not leave them out in the rain with no shelter.

Space depends on what you have available.  The smaller the space you give them the more you're gonna have to supplement in feed.

I'd recommend 2 wethers (fixed males) for a 4-H project and to get you used to goats.

Toys...old electrical wooden spools, playskool cubes, old picnic tables, large boulders - use your imagination.


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Here's a thread with a bunch of 4-H people on it. It would be a great thread for you to ask a your 4-H specific questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!
i wanted to get wethers, but they don't have a class for them at fair.. what is the best feed and dewormer for them?


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2011)

pygmygoatgirl135 said:
			
		

> thank you!
> i wanted to get wethers, but they don't have a class for them at fair.. what is the best feed and dewormer for them?


If you get wethers I would just feed hay free choice and provide a loose mineral free choice.

If you go with does then I would feed hay free choice and provide a loose mineral free choice along with a goat formula pellet feed.

Dewormer should only be done when there is a need for it and NOT on a regular basis.  Take a fecal to the vet to determine if deworming is needed.


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 2, 2011)

okay, how would i use that collar that i posted above?


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2011)

pygmygoatgirl135 said:
			
		

> okay, how would i use that collar that i posted above?


I don't show, so I really don't know the proper answer for you.

I do know that at our fairs here, the pygmies are the only class allowed to use a real collar and a lead and aren't required to use a show collar.  You'll need to check your local regulations to see what's required - you may need a show collar, you may not.

You might want to pose some of your show questions under this section --->  BYH Showing Your Herd


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 2, 2011)

okay i posted there but nothing. what kind of fencing do they need? how much space would 2 does need?


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 3, 2011)

bump
where are some great breeders to get them from?


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 3, 2011)

pygmygoatgirl135 said:
			
		

> bump
> where are some great breeders to get them from?


Here are just a few I found doing a google search...


http://amberwavespygmygoats.com/

http://www.paintedacres.bravehost.com/

http://www.lazycreekacres.com/

http://sunnykacres.bravehost.com/


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 3, 2011)

are sunny k acres still raising pygmies?? i went to their new site and i didnt see anything about pygmies.


----------

